
Building M.uber: Engineering a High-Performance Web App for the Global Market - Chris911
https://eng.uber.com/m-uber/
======
smt88
I'd appreciate it if Uber would also work on a high-performance native app for
the US market. It's consistently one of the slowest, buggiest apps I have on
my phone.

~~~
developit
You can use the PWA anywhere, it works very well.

